# Temporary fencing



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Want to do a temporary fence on 5 acres what's the best bet, To keep yearling linkHolstein heifers in. Need something that's gonna work and don't want to spend a fortune it's only for a month or 2 but the grass is good.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

The only cost effective option is 3 strand high tensile electric. Space wood posts 50-60' apart to save coin.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I fenced in a few Acres a couple years ago temporarily so they could eat the corn residue and all I did was put three strands of electric wire about a foot apart. I made the top and bottom hot and Connected the middle one to the ground rod. Worked really well on dry and frozen ground. T posts for corners and step-ins every 25 feet or so, I kind of just walked six or seven steps and place one. I did tie Orange ribbon every so many feet on the top wire for visibility. When I was done I spooled it up with a drill and the spool it came in on. Never had a issue and it was cheap


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm in BW's camp, except might use steel T posts, instead of wood posts and if on level ground, put them farther apart with simple stays (plastic or wooden).in between.

Larry


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

I did something similar to Aaroncboo for 2 months last fall. The only difference was that I used poly wire for high visibility. Cows never got out.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Since its a temporary fence I'd say single strand of poly wire with either T posts or step in posts. As long as the fencer keeps the wire hot it'll keep them in. Now if its next to a busy hwy or road I'd probably add a strand or two.


----------



## Cowasaurus (May 31, 2020)

I can't say if it's the perfect solution, but we used an electric fence with only two strands of barbed wire. Actually, we've gotten away with a single strand with just cows and heifers in the field, but they had plenty of good grazing ground so they were content. We had that for over a year and never had one get out. We cut sasafras trees off of our own farm and used them as corner posts. We sunk them three feet in the ground and they've never offered to move. We used t posts for the straight lines and most of those we pulled up and relocated but you might also find some cheap ones on places like craigslist. Just a thought.

It's not the cheapest route when you consider how much a good fence charger is, but it was definitely worth it's money and we spent a lot less on fencing materials. High tensil wire can be pricey to buy so we went with barbed wire starting out even though that's not recommended with electric. We've never had an issue with it though. Good luck!

raisingourfarm.com


----------

